

Brute force or intelligence? The slow rise of computer chess - apribadi
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/08/force-versus-heuristics-the-contentious-rise-of-computer-chess.ars

======
michaelpinto
Maybe intelligence itself is more about brute force than we think it is?

